# Campbell County, KY, FGSD previously chained



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I checked with a moderator and was told to post this in urgent. This dog has had a rough life so far and is currently being held at the Campbell county, KY shelter. Dogs Deserve Better is closely monitoring her situation and their rep is visiting the dog and working with her to better evaluate her.



> Quote: Shiloh is approx. 3 years old, and has been chained. She is a real sweetheart but has separation anxiety. She will do best in a home with other big dogs, or no other dogs as she would love to have all her people’s attention. DDB will have her spayed/vetted. She also needs a lot of exercise and training and preferably people who are home a lot.


She doesn't like to be crated, will try to destroy the crate to get out and she is destructive when left home by herself. She was placed in a home with two children and another dog about the same size and they all got along OK but she tore up the house when they left for work.

POC is Tammi Kinman Ruppert, [email protected]


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)




----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Gorgeous! 

For reference for anyone considering her - Campbell Co is northern KY just across the river from Cincinnati OH, so she's near some major transport corridors.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Thanks for the geography tip. I was going to mention she's in Northern Kentucky and forgot! lol Trying to download the last pic now. Dogs Deserve Better will get her vetted and spayed, they just have nowhere to put her right now.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

No problem!







KY has a ridiculous number of counties and I just thought it might help people to see how nicely accessable she is compared to a lot of KY shelters.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Not sure how she is with cats but Tammi was going to see if she could check on that at the shelter.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Okay, what do you do with a dog that destroys crates, and is destructive in the home??? No wonder they chained her. Poor girl. Must have some anxiety problems.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

There are some excellent protocols for SA that work very well. It's also hard to know when the crate issue happened - it sounds like it may have happened in the second home, the chaining in the first, so the chaining may have caused the crate destruction rather than the other way around.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I think the crate thing probably happened in the second home. She will need lots of attention and lots of exercise to stimulate her and so she knows she's not just being left. I'm not equipped to do that but I told Tammi I would post her here to see if we could find her some help.










Tammi said they walked her on a leash around the cats at the shelter and that once she noticed them she just acted curious but she didn't try to turn her loose with cats wandering around. Dogs don't always react to cats in that environment. I pulled one out of a shelter that initially seemed to be fine with cats. I decided later to take her with me on a transport for a rescued Ragdoll kitty and she kept trying to get the crate open so I had to leave her home. (Dog was loose in the van, kitty was in a crate).


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

The home she was in with the children and the other dog did not have a fenced in yard. She was only there for a week.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bump for this sweetie and praying for a better life from now on.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Up to the top.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Help-how much time does this baby have?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

If the shelter gets full she will have to be moved and right now DDB Rep Tammi doesn't have anywhere to put her.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Trying to keep the interest in her alive.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Double bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

another bump.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I believe she has been adopted.


----------

